# Red Foot Breeder Recommendations



## daniellenc (Jun 12, 2017)

By the end of this week my soon to be tort home should be complete. I plan on setting it up and monitoring temps and humidity for a few days before acquiring anything that will live in there in case adjustments need to be made. I have browsed online both breeders and reviews, and even contacted one breeder who has not responded as of yet. However, I would like opinions from current keepers who have had positive experiences with a breeder. Anyone willing to share beyond what I have found in the reviews section here?


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 13, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> By the end of this week my soon to be tort home should be complete. I plan on setting it up and monitoring temps and humidity for a few days before acquiring anything that will live in there in case adjustments need to be made. I have browsed online both breeders and reviews, and even contacted one breeder who has not responded as of yet. However, I would like opinions from current keepers who have had positive experiences with a breeder. Anyone willing to share beyond what I have found in the reviews section here?


If you would like to see the tort before you buy it just go to a reptile show and see if they have any torts you like


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2017)

Any of the breeders on our breeder list would be great to buy from.


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 13, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Any of the breeders on our breeder list would be great to buy from.


You are correct


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2017)

Many of us have Redfoot hatchlings on a regular basis and with luck, one might be close by you. 
I recommend starting a new post in the WANTED area for a baby Redfoot and include your general location.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 14, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Any of the breeders on our breeder list would be great to buy from.


Where is this breeder list?


----------



## j_caouette (Jun 14, 2017)

I would recommend the tortoise supply. They have great customer service and also let me choose the cherry head I wanted from the group they had.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> Where is this breeder list?



You can find it under "Tortoise Breeding" then sub forum "Tortoise Breeder List" or you can click this link:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/breeders-list.64666/


----------

